# foaming sugar scrub recipe



## cmg1177 (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a foaming sugar scub recip they can share?


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 5, 2009)

..


----------



## carolynp (Sep 5, 2009)

I made a sugar scrub for my daughter ,she wanted it to lather  so I added some shower gel base to my sugar scrub and it worked out beautifully.I suppose you could do this to any sugar scrub recipe.You don't need very much gel to get it to lather . Is this what you mean?


----------



## cmg1177 (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh, I just found a recipe but its for foaming SALT scrub. Wonder if I can use on sugar scrub as well. The foam part was grated glycerin soap I think. I'm wondering if I could incorporate that into the sugar scrub? In my internet searches I also came across something called foaming bath butter.


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 5, 2009)

..


----------



## carolynp (Sep 6, 2009)

I used grated M&P in that way  and I didn't like the way it came out at all.

Here's a recipe for Aromaweb's Exfoliating Sugar Scrub:

This customizable recipe will make approximately one 8 ounce jar or two 4 ounce jars of Exfoliating Sugar Scrub. 

_Ingredients:_

8 ounces Turbinado Sugar or Demerara Sugar 

1 ounce cold pressed Vegetable Oil. I personally like to use highly stable vegetable oils in this recipe such as Watermelon Seed Oil, Jojoba or Fractionated Coconut Oil 
1 ounce Vegetable Glycerin 
1 ounce Liquid Castille Soap 
1/2 tsp. Vitamin E Oil (1400 IU is Ideal) 
1/4 tsp. Essential Oil 

_Directions: _

Add the sugar to a small-medium mixing bowl. 
Add the oils, glycerin and castille soap to the sugar and mix well with a fork. 
Add the essential oil and mix well. 

I hope you have better luck. 

Source: www.aromaweb.com


----------



## cmg1177 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I bought a small grater and that didn't work with the melt and pour soap! So I just tried to cut them up into small pieces. Well I tried it out and it ended up just having a bunch of soap "floaties" in the tub. Luckily they melted most of the way before draining.  So I will buy a bigger grater and try again! :wink:


----------



## lovetosoap (Sep 10, 2009)

http://yourwebapps.com/WebApps/db-view. ... 9;subdir=5

I found one recipe


----------



## lsg (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is a foaming salt scrub recipe that uses SLSA.  You could switch it to sugar.

http://www.pvsoap.com/recipe_wvs_foamin ... _scrub.htm


----------



## agriffin (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's a video for bath bomb fizzies.  At the end she mixes her leftover mix with salt and made a fizzy salt scrub.  Maybe you can do something like that with sugar??
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOY7QFOVv6A&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOY7QFOV ... re=related[/ame]


----------



## honor435 (Sep 14, 2009)

*b, sugar scrub question*

can i use any oil, the only recipes i see call for almond, i have jojoba and grapeseed that i dont like in soap.


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: b, sugar scrub question*

..


----------



## KD (Oct 23, 2009)

*foaming scrub*

I have used the foaming bath butter, and I believe that it is by far the best salt scrub I have ever used.  Base recipes vary, so check ingredients before you buy.  I also make a lot of the little sugar cube scrubs.  They are super cute, easy to make, and extremely popular: 2 oz melt & pour, 2 oz. oil (I use grapeseed), 6 oz. sugar, color & fragrance as desired.  It makes 8 - just pour into two square molds, let set, and cut.


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 26, 2009)

I've been experimenting with a few emulsified scrub formulations.One of them is _called_ a foamy scrub(has SLSa) but it really didn't foam at all,even after upping the SLSa to the maximum 21%. I know some folk have had some success with grated cp,but I figure,oil kills bubbles,bubbles remove oil,so they're not exactly doing each other any favours rubbing shoulders in a scrub......perhaps it's just not meant to be.  :?


----------

